

Is there a list of all programming languages ever made? - vaksel

You know from Lisp to Python to Javascript to C#. A complete list of every single language out there
======
RiderOfGiraffes
No. No list contains the languages that I developed, implemented and used in
anger for analyses of certain mathematical structures.

More helpfully, Google is your friend:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=list+of+all+programming+langu...](http://www.google.com/search?q=list+of+all+programming+languages)

Here are some results taken with minimal checking. Did you try Google? What
research did you do before asking the question?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages>

[http://www.scriptol.org/alphabetical-programming-language-
li...](http://www.scriptol.org/alphabetical-programming-language-list.html)

[http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/List-of-
programming...](http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/List-of-programming-
languages)

[http://www.hypernews.org/HyperNews/get/computing/lang-
list.h...](http://www.hypernews.org/HyperNews/get/computing/lang-list.html)

------
brianto2010
Probably not, or at least not a truly complete list. Did you try to search for
the answer yourself first? Did you try Google-ing it?

Here is a start: <http://people.ku.edu/~nkinners/LangList/Extras/langlist.htm>

Just curious: Why would you want such a list? What is it's purpose?

